# My First Vintage



## Mole (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a thread on another site about re-working my '39/'40 Roadmaster and have gotten quite a few positive thread responses and PMs so I thought I'd share. I realize that some things are wrong and some are close to right but not really so Imma go with calling it 'resto mod' just like hot rodders do. I couldn't really afford to go all the way with resotoration but since the paint was already hashed (and I didn't like it much) I figured I'd make it into something closer to what I want. Started with this...






and so far have gotten main body, fenders and chain guard with color and graphics... pinstriping supplies showed up today so I'll get started with that some time this week.


















Got the seat recovered  in maroon leather (was originally white)...














Changing the handle bars for to be easier to steer with (even found grips that match the paint color).


----------



## jpromo (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice work. The stencil details look darn cool--did you design them?

One thing that's neat is that the colors you chose are similar to a color scheme that was used by Cleveland Welding co. on their Roadmaster Supremes in the late 30s (don't know if this was intentional or not). Looks awesome though.

Here's an example; just picture it on a men's bike:


----------



## jn316 (Aug 27, 2012)

*very nice work*

I too, like your darts, great simplistic design.


----------



## Mole (Aug 27, 2012)

I actually wanted to repaint but couldn't afford to go buy a gallon of paint, and I just happened to have 3/4 of a gallon from a '72 Ford f100 that I did some work on. Hardest part was trying to figure out what colors may go well with it. Gonna pinstripe it in orange. The colors were all figured out before Buster even started this thread about his '38.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?30925-38-Roadmaster-Rides-again!





And the darts I just played around with MS paint for a few hours until I got something I liked.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 27, 2012)

Mole,

Paint scheme came out really sweet and the seat looks great!!!!!!! Great job on the stencils too.


----------



## Mole (Aug 27, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Nice work. The stencil details look darn cool--did you design them?
> 
> One thing that's neat is that the colors you chose are similar to a color scheme that was used by Cleveland Welding co. on their Roadmaster Supremes in the late 30s (don't know if this was intentional or not). Looks awesome though.




Thank you, I did do the designs for the graphics. the fenders are freehand taped along with the chain guard and the frame is all stenciled. I think I just got lucky with the colors being that close to what was actually used. Hopefully it looks good when it's all together... I've had a few projects in the past that looked GREAT in pieces but put it together and all I wanted to do was toss it all... lol


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2012)

Nicely done, and stencil design with ms paint!!! I haven't used that program for almost twenty years!


----------



## Mole (Oct 6, 2012)

*update*

So... I wound up getting a tank and shockmaster springer pretty cheap (pictures to come at a later date) so the graphics, in my mind, would have been a bit much. With a quick repaint I changed that around a little bit and here is a mockup picture of the fork on the frame right after I got it fitted with a little help from the boys at the LBS. On a side note... for people who are new to vintage bike rebuilds... pay attention to the head tube bearing cups. They're different depths. LOL... by the time I had mine right I had a zipper on em.


----------



## Mole (Oct 11, 2012)

*Here she is...*

minus a few tweeks here and there...


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 11, 2012)

Nicely done- I do my stencils in photoshop and then print them on oaktag file folders and clip to size to be used on parts. I did that on my Columbia.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice! Really like the way it's coming out!!


----------



## Mole (Oct 11, 2012)

When I did the repaint due to picking up the tank and rack... the stencils went out the window... everything you see there is freehand taped and hand pinstriped. Will get better pictures up soon.


----------

